# Best PDA for Internet Access???



## funkenbooty (Jul 16, 2003)

I want to buy a PDA as a gift for someone .

This person does a lot of traveling, domestic and international.

This person is uses Win2K and Outlook daily on an ethernet network.

What would be the ideal PDA for using email, internet with dial up modem and ethernet and or wireless?

Any suggestions where to start looking?


----------



## juantamad (Apr 30, 2003)

Laptops rule in this arena,esp if your friend travels overseas;there's not enough support (in my view) for pda's abroad;as for which is the best pda -I would think a pocket pc over palm OS is the consensus I get from my fellow travellers,but they all switched to laptops eventually for the reasons above.
jt


----------



## funkenbooty (Jul 16, 2003)

Why pocket pc over Palm OS?


----------



## juantamad (Apr 30, 2003)

a pocket pc with windows has more applications in general than palmOS;also in general it has more memory and power (time IS money)
worldwide,windows I believe is more accepted
I ditched my pda for a laptop because I needed the cd/dvd access
and because I needed more power and memmory.

Try a google search for "Palm OS vs Windows CE" and see what you find.

JT


----------



## funkenbooty (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks for the tips!


----------

